# Do A Full Reset / Format



## Slyster (May 17, 2005)

Ok... everyone.. if you are having LOTS of problems.. to the point where you are going to get a replacement R15..

*DO A FULL FORMAT!!*

It totally fixed ours... from a dead unit back to a GREAT unit.

Wish I had done it sooner rather than wrestling with it for a full week.. red button resets and forced updates etc... I was too afraid to lose all the programs we had on the hard drive to try a FULL reset.. but it was a losing battle..

Believe me... it fixed it.

I did BOTH full reset uptions to be safe.. the 'down arrow/record button after a red reset'.. followed by the menu/total reset.

Fixed. NO issues now after 24 hours.... ALL recordings successful.

Not sure now what to do with the replacement R15 thats on it's way from D* in the mail.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Slyster said:


> Ok... everyone.. if you are having LOTS of problems.. to the point where you are going to get a replacement R15..
> 
> *DO A FULL FORMAT!!*
> 
> ...


It doesn't work for everyone. My issues came back within a couple of days. My replacement arrived yesterday. It is a 100 model. So far, no problems. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

They're not actually sending replacement units to people who haven't tried a full reset, first, are they? What a waste of money that would be.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

walters said:


> They're not actually sending replacement units to people who haven't tried a full reset, first, are they? What a waste of money that would be.


When I called, the first thing the CSR wanted to do was a full reset, so it seems at least some of them are asking the customer to do that first.

I told the CSR that I spoke with that I had already done a full reset and my problems did not go away. It was at that point he authorized a replacement.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Slyster said:


> It totally fixed ours... from a dead unit back to a GREAT unit.


Mine have been running great for months since doing the format.


----------



## VaJim (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Maybe it'll fix our called ID problem.

The other question now becomes, what will happen to those who did a full reset when the next software update comes out.


----------

